# FS: Green Long Tentacle Anemone, zoas, monti



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 1 GLTA to spare. Around 2" in diameter. $20 Sold!

















Bright green monti









Zoas & palys









Zoa/palys frags
-Fire n Ice (left) 5 polyps - $10
-Unknown zoas - brown ring w yellow center (middle) 10 polyps - $5
-Yellow + eagle eye palys (right) Sold!

Bright green monti cap (Tonnie size) $10

Several red mushrooms Sold!

Bunch of little feather dusters. Free w purchase.

Pick up in Poco.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

PM sent

/10char


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Grn LTA is spoken for.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

What? i didnt see this gggrrrr


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Haaha! I might have another one for you, Claudia. Only if I can get it off the rock.... that one is in my 46gal. I will try my best getting it off since u got me berries! Lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Grin LTA Sold!

Zoa/Palys frags pending....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics added on 1st post.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Haaha! I might have another one for you, Claudia. Only if I can get it off the rock.... that one is in my 46gal. I will try my best getting it off since u got me berries! Lol


Aaaawesome, i will get u more berries maybe u give me one of your tanks?!?!   lol
Let me know how much


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Aaaawesome, i will get u more berries maybe u give me one of your tanks?!?!   lol
> Let me know how much


You can have that one for $15 since it is a little smaller than the other one. I will let u know once I get it off the rock....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Mushroom sold.
1 palys frag sold.

See post #1.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All sold! Thank you!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Closing thread!


----------

